
Comcast waiving data caps hasn’t hurt its network–why not make it permanent? - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/comcast-waiving-data-cap-hasnt-hurt-its-network-why-not-make-it-permanent/
======
booi
My Comcast internet has been slow and erratic after they lifted the data caps.
It feels like people are hoarding data too now. Oversubscription of their
lines is the real problem, but data caps seem to prevent hoarding?

